# I love Bourbon :)



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Not really much to this thread other than my love for bourbon after an hour and a half drive stuck in traffic. A Bourbon really does the trick ...


P.S - Just a heads up. I've been a bit inactive lately, for that I apologize I just started a new job and training has taken most of my time the last week or so.

Bourbon of choice is Makers Mark with a splash of coke.

Happy Holidays to everyone 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't drink bourbon. turns my nose inside out. I wish I could... but I just can't stand the stuff. 

But who cares!! Enjoy BOTL!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah Brad..I got some Beams Choice looking at me wanting to be drank!!



I might join you in the PWI thread in a bit.




Congrats on the job!!




Shawn


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Sean your a good man and have been a great friend on here. I hope some day we can meet somewhere in between Denver and Wichita for a mega herf 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

I love a good Bourbon on the rocks! Some of my favorites are Buffalo Trace, Basil Haydens and Bookers! If you've never tried any of them I highly suggest ya do! Buffalo Trace is my personal favorite and its only like 25 bucks a bottle!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been meaning to try Buffalo Trace. I may pick up a bottle this weekend actually


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

PiNa said:


> I love a good Bourbon on the rocks! Some of my favorites are Buffalo Trace, Basil Haydens and Bookers! If you've never tried any of them I highly suggest ya do! Buffalo Trace is my personal favorite and its only like 25 bucks a bottle!


Welcome Adam from another Kansan!!

I have BT and LOVE IT..got it in a secret santa gift here and have fallen in love.

If your ever in Wichita let me know!

Shawn


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Welcome Adam from another Kansan!!
> 
> I have BT and LOVE IT..got it in a secret santa gift here and have fallen in love.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome Shawn! I make my way to Wichita from time to time, I like heading down to old town cigars...I have also been wanting to go to Morts some time..Perhaps one of these days we can met up and burn some sticks!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

PiNa said:


> I love a good Bourbon on the rocks! Some of my favorites are Buffalo Trace, Basil Haydens and Bookers! If you've never tried any of them I highly suggest ya do! Buffalo Trace is my personal favorite and its only like 25 bucks a bottle!


I like Buffalo Trace as well, but I have just been introduced to Weller and it is made by Buffalo Trace and is even cheaper...a great bourbon. I am having a glass now....smooth and sweet....even neat....

I also like Four Roses small batch....great stuff.

Scott from KY


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

Pappy Van Winkle 15 or 20 with your best cigars is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I tend to pour Scotch whisky but on summers day bourbon is nice. I love Bookers. Knob Creek and Buffalo Trace are also on my short list. 

Another bourbon that has a special place in my heart is Old Yellowstone. There is a small group of wildife photographer buddies of mine that kill a few bottles every Fall. When we get done with a days shooting we swap lies, smoke cigars and get down right drunk on the stuff. It is the kind of thing that makes memories.


----------



## LuciusSulla (Dec 14, 2009)

Pappy 15 for me.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I like bourbon as well, my favorites being Wild Turkey 101 and Wild Turkey 101 Rare Breed as well as that absolutely wonderful Knob Creek.

I also love Scotch, Scotchy, Scotchy, Scotch.

Single Malt. Blended, Who gives a rat's ass as long as it tastes good!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Funny that I stumbled upon this thread while enjoying some Makers Mark on the rocks. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bourbon sure is tasty! 

I like Turky 101 & Jameson.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

I too enjoy Maker's Mark. Ever tried one of their sticks?


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well since we're all sharing, I love me some Woodford Reserve and Russell's Reserve (haven't seen this stuff in a few years).


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Buffalo Trace can't be beaten for a value bourbon ... If you've got the cash, Pappys is just sublime. Lately, I've been drinking Bulleit. Cool bottle, reasonable price and tastey


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Buffalo Trace is one of my favorites too.


----------



## LuciusSulla (Dec 14, 2009)

SureShot81 said:


> Well since we're all sharing, I love me some Woodford Reserve and Russell's Reserve (haven't seen this stuff in a few years).


Might be a distribution thing in West Virginia. My store in Texas has a good bit of it, and we generally run through stuff fast enough that even if it is a DCI'd item our backstock is gone within a couple of months.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

RBGTAG said:


> I like Buffalo Trace as well, but I have just been introduced to Weller and it is made by Buffalo Trace and is even cheaper...a great bourbon. I am having a glass now....smooth and sweet....even neat....
> 
> I also like Four Roses small batch....great stuff.
> 
> Scott from KY


I'm fortunate to be just east of Bourbon Country - and work IN Bourbon Country. Many many excellent small batch bourbons are done around here. Four Roses is good. For a real kick in the pants, see if you can find a single barrel done by Buffalo Trace called "George T Stagg". My Dad has a few bottles that get opened every now and then.

Maybe we could organize a bourbon tasting/cigar shindig.

Lastly - my mixed bourbon drink of choice (if not just on the rocks) - Bourbon (typically Makers Mark), Ginger Ale, Cointreau, an orange slice.


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

Hokie said:


> I'm fortunate to be just east of Bourbon Country - and work IN Bourbon Country. Many many excellent small batch bourbons are done around here. Four Roses is good. For a real kick in the pants, see if you can find a single barrel done by Buffalo Trace called "George T Stagg". My Dad has a few bottles that get opened every now and then.
> 
> Maybe we could organize a bourbon tasting/cigar shindig.
> 
> Lastly - my mixed bourbon drink of choice (if not just on the rocks) - Bourbon (typically Makers Mark), Ginger Ale, Cointreau, an orange slice.


Stagg is Barrel Proof not single barrel. It also is one of the greatest bourbons ever to exist. They release a different one every year in October. "Buffalo Trace Antique Collection" - BTAC - There is the Stagg, Eagle Rare 17 year old, W L Weller Barrel proof ( a wheated Bourbon), Sazerac 18 year old Straight Rye, and Thomas Handy Barrel proof straight Rye. All of the BTAC is worth searching out and enjoying. If anyone needs help getting some I have cases of all of them in my whisky bunker. PM me and we can work something out.

Joe


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Jimmy!

I am a big fan of Knob Creek. Right now I am enjoying a new Bourbon called Prichard's Double Barrel. It is very good.












RobustBrad said:


> Not really much to this thread other than my love for bourbon after an hour and a half drive stuck in traffic. A Bourbon really does the trick ...
> 
> P.S - Just a heads up. I've been a bit inactive lately, for that I apologize I just started a new job and training has taken most of my time the last week or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Joeluka said:


> Stagg is Barrel Proof not single barrel. It also is one of the greatest bourbons ever to exist. They release a different one every year in October. "Buffalo Trace Antique Collection" - BTAC - There is the Stagg, Eagle Rare 17 year old, W L Weller Barrel proof ( a wheated Bourbon), Sazerac 18 year old Straight Rye, and Thomas Handy Barrel proof straight Rye. All of the BTAC is worth searching out and enjoying. If anyone needs help getting some I have cases of all of them in my whisky bunker. PM me and we can work something out.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the correction. I didn't remember exactly what my dad told me about it.


----------



## Pugger (Sep 3, 2009)

Makers Mark and Basil Haydens have always been my go to bourbons, but after reading this thread I went out and bought a bottle of Buffalo Trace. I have to admit that I very much enjoyed the experience and will throw it into my regular rotation.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I need to get something for NYE.. I have some Willett but I find it's just ok. I might go get some more Buffalo Trace or if I can find some Weller or Pappy i'll get that.. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I get Bookers often. It goes well with ice. I also like the Wild Turkey 101 and Beam Black for my budget drinks. Now I feel like knocking one back.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I love Manhattans; Jim Beam/Makers Mark, two ounces, one ounce of sweet vermouth, dash of bitters, and a cherry! Having one now on my patio with electric heater and my dog, Lacy. Probably many consider this a waste of good bourbon! I sometimes like it with just a dash of bitters, too. I also like Old Charter, not a boutique bourbon, but kinda unique. 

Best wishes for a wonderful 2010 to everyone! regards, Butch.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For fancy bourbon, this is my favorite:










Learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

All I've got in my cabinet is Evan Williams black label, but that's mainly just for cooking with. It's been too long since I enjoyed a glass of bourbon! 

Hmmm... Perhaps I need to make a run to the liquor store...


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats what I got... Yeah baby..


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a big fan of Wild Turkey 101 I use it to clean my pipes also.

I have a bottle of WT Russell's Reserve which will be enjoyed this evening.

I also enjoy the Wild Turkey football formation.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I lean to the Trace myself, but do like Knob Creek and Makers Mark. Never forked over the dough for an expensive bottle. May need to think up a special occasion.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a big fan of bourbon but we don't get much up here in Toronto. Have a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed and get an aunt to bring something up with her from California when she visits - last time Elijha Craig 18!

Right now I can't get much up here - Beam Black for $29 Cdn, and Woodford Reserve & Makers Mark for $45 cdn. Yikes!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Joeluka said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 15 or 20 with your best cigars is a match made in heaven.


I agree with this as well.

And I treated myself to a bottle of their 23yr old as well. Very good but not for twice the cost of the 20yr old.

Best regards, tony


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I'm a big fan of bourbon but we don't get much up here in Toronto. Have a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed and get an aunt to bring something up with her from California when she visits - last time Elijha Craig 18!
> 
> Right now I can't get much up here - Beam Black for $29 Cdn, and Woodford Reserve & Makers Mark for $45 cdn. Yikes!!!


If I ever get to the GWN I'll have to bring you a bottle of the good stuff. I'm fond of Blanton's, Buffalo Trace and Basil Hayden.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

So, I was at a wedding over the weekend with an open bar (I know, awesome, right?) The Scotch selection was Dewars white label and Johnnie Walker Red Label. I was drinking the Red label for a while, but then I thought of THIS thread and decided to try some bourbon (it's been awhile). 

I started with some Jim Beam white label, neat. It was very good. Smooth, tasty, and no aftertaste. I really enjoyed drinking this bourbon. 

I switched to Jack Daniels, but couldn't even finish it. Beam was so much better. I almost picked up a bottle the other day at the store, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on the Beam after seeing all the other choices out there (which several of you have mentioned in this thread). 

If you know I liked Beam, and couldn't stand Jack, what whiskeys should I look at that would be better than Beam?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Ed,

I have to say I am jealous. I checked two of our biggest and best stores. Both say they get it in one time a year and it goes back out the same day. One place said a single cutomer bought their entire shipment.

Maybe next year.



Nocturnus said:


> Thats what I got... Yeah baby..


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it really that good? I saw a bottle at the local shop just yesterday...


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone alredy beat me to Knob Creek, Love that stuff. When im feeling cheap Wild Turkey though there double barrel is quite nice also, barel streingth.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phinz said:


> If I ever get to the GWN I'll have to bring you a bottle of the good stuff. I'm fond of Blanton's, Buffalo Trace and Basil Hayden.


Well thank you sir. Let me know if and when you come up and I'll endevour to have a stick from ISOM waiting for you!

I do like Blanton's and Basil Hayden when I tried them, but I look askance at the latters price point ($55 cdn up here - $50 US).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> Is it really that good? I saw a bottle at the local shop just yesterday...


Enthusiests absolutly RAVE about this stuff - just go to straightbourbon.com or bourbonenthusiest.com to see this. The pull seems to be age + cask strength at bargain prices (the stuff in the bottle rocks apparently). If you can't drink overstrength hooch some of the lustre may be lost. I'd still like to try one sometime just to see what all the hoopla is about.

At $80 or less, I don't think you can lose given that the strength is almost 70+% alcohol - if you water the bottle down to 40% you'd get 1 & 3/4 bottles for your $80. The beauty of it is, you can water it dowb to what YOU like.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> If you know I liked Beam, and couldn't stand Jack, what whiskeys should I look at that would be better than Beam?


Others know more about bourban than I, but my recommendation would be to go for the drier bourbons. Off hand I can only think of Heaven Hill stuff. Elijha Craig 12 is known as a good "bang-for-your-buck" bourbon. Perhaps Evan Williams Single Barrel if you have the money, or 7yr Heaven Hill if you are pinching pennies like me.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> If you can't drink overstrength hooch some of the lustre may be lost.


My favorite Scotch whiskies are my cask strength whiskies at 60%. I think I'll be alright... :boxing:


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Well thank you sir. Let me know if and when you come up and I'll endevour to have a stick from ISOM waiting for you!
> 
> I do like Blanton's and Basil Hayden when I tried them, but I look askance at the latters price point ($55 cdn up here - $50 US).


Wow. Basil is only ~$30 at my local package store. Amazing.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Bourbon but I hate Scotch .... does that make me a bad person?


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

On a side note. I saw a special the other night on the making of liquor. It was very educational. Apparantenty Bourbon makers use brad new fired oak barrels for their fermenting, which produce the nutty, sweeter tastes. Then scotch makers actually buy the used barrels from the bourbon makers which is why scotch lacks that nutty, corn like taste.

I may be a little off here. But you get the point.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

RobustBrad said:


> I love Bourbon but I hate Scotch .... does that make me a bad person?


It just means you haven't tried enough different Scotch whiskies.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

RobustBrad said:


> On a side note. I saw a special the other night on the making of liquor. It was very educational. Apparantenty Bourbon makers use brad new fired oak barrels for their fermenting, which produce the nutty, sweeter tastes. Then scotch makers actually buy the used barrels from the bourbon makers which is why scotch lacks that nutty, corn like taste.
> 
> I may be a little off here. But you get the point.


I wish bourbon makers could reuse barrels, but it's illegal. I'd love to try a double-barreled and aged bourbon. I'd also love to try a bourbon from a toasted or uncharred barrel, but that's illegal too.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phinz said:


> I wish bourbon makers could reuse barrels, but it's illegal. I'd love to try a double-barreled and aged bourbon. I'd also love to try a bourbon from a toasted or uncharred barrel, but that's illegal too.


There is a US whiskey that uses 70% new casks and 30% re-used ones. It is bourbon in every way except this fact. If I can remember it I'll post the name (it isn't 7 Crown which is a blended whiskey - something different altogether).

For your tosted or uncharred barrels I'd suggest taking a look at Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection. Something in there probably has been tried although they go for $50 for 375ml when sold and turn into collector's items real fast.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

RobustBrad said:


> I love Bourbon but I hate Scotch .... does that make me a bad person?


1) I'd say it makes you a patriot.
2) I'd say it makes you smart the way Scotch prices are going. Scotch companies are trying to cultivate the US market and so aren't focused on ripping off the consumers the way they are up here in Canada and over in Japan.

[Sigh] I wish I could feel proud of the whisky that is made up here. Some of it (kudos to John Hall from Forty-Creek) is ground-breaking. Alot of it is pedestrian and samey-samey (Gibson's, Wiser's, Canadian Club, Crown Royal)...


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

mmm bourbon:thumb:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Store I went to had 2 bottles of Stagg and one bottle of the Pappy 23 year..



Jenady said:


> Ed,
> 
> I have to say I am jealous. I checked two of our biggest and best stores. Both say they get it in one time a year and it goes back out the same day. One place said a single cutomer bought their entire shipment.
> 
> Maybe next year.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got 3 bottles of Bourbon that I'm drinking/alternating between.

Wathen's (excellent bourbon for the price but hard to find. $33/bottle at the 1 store I've found it at)

Elmer T Lee ($28/bottle and I love this stuff! IMO, it's better than Single Barrel JD, Blantons, Woodford, etc that I've had).

Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey (different taste but very good. Paid $45/bottle).

I've never been a scotch drinker but I want to get some to start. I'm thinking a bottle of Dalmore 12 year old will most likely be my first purchase.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Not technically bourbon, but I'm a huge fan of Rye Whiskies (as well as bourbon and scotch). My current collection inclueds Wild Turkey Rye, Russell's Reserve Rye, Pappy Van Winkle 13YO Rye, Thomas Handy (Barrel proof!) , as well as a few single malt scotches.

That entire collection of Antique Whiskies that goes along with that George T. Stagg is absolutely phenomenal. The WL Weller is one of my favorite bourbons in that collection. It's also barrel proof, it's wheated, and has a distinct candy corn flavor I've not found in any other whiskey.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Lets not forget that scotch uses mosly used bourbon barrels! Take that scotch!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I tried a bunch of new bourbons, and I wrote up a quick review of them in another thread ("developing my whiskey taste").

My new favorite whiskey is Knob Creek. Fantastic! Authentic bourbon flavor profile, smooth down the pipe, with a long finish.

There is NO doubt this is a 100 proof whiskey! WOW!


----------

